# Fish names!



## Mating Slinkys (Apr 17, 2007)

I was in chat yesterday with some folks (you know who you are...) and we came to discussing fish names, (the ones we give individual fish rather than an intellectual discussion about classifications) and we came to the conclusion that people have quite an idiosyncratic taste in what they call their fish, and i was wondering what the rest of you think on the subject. Do you go for naming them after things, or just gut feeling, or what? 

For the record the fish i have named are:

2 angels - Schopenhauer and Nitzche

Clarence the Ancistrus

Betty and Doris the Kribs

Brian the Plec.

Raistlin and Claudius the ADF's (sadly deceased.) Apparantly Raistlin is a geeky name, my mate named him, an i can't remember where he got the name from.

and, most originally of all, Loachy 1 and Loachy 2 the Yoyo loaches.

Oh, and Thermi the Blue lobster.

What names you gone for?

(EDIT: oops, i meant to put this in Off Topic Discussions, not too organised today... Please move it for me!)


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Mating Slinkys said:


> Raistlin and Claudius the ADF's (sadly deceased.) Apparantly Raistlin is a geeky name, my mate named him, an i can't remember where he got the name from.


Sadly I know this :roll: Its a wizard from some AD&D book. The story was quite good. And yes I read it quite a few years ago.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Daz said:


> Mating Slinkys said:
> 
> 
> > Raistlin and Claudius the ADF's (sadly deceased.) Apparantly Raistlin is a geeky name, my mate named him, an i can't remember where he got the name from.
> ...


The original Dragonlance series. The first two trilogies were really good. The others slipped.


As for naming my fish, I only name my bettas and I decided that after naming the first Acorn (from the 10th Kingdom), I decided to name my bettas after nuts, so Walnut was the second betta in my collection.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

my fish names are original(except for my blue tang)
Blue Tang-Dori
Yellow Tang- Mellow
Lawnmower Blenny- The Maid
Percula Clown-Tomato Head
Yellow Tail Damsel- Mr.Fish
4 Stripe Damsel- Bandit
2 Dominoe Damsels- Ying(small) and Yang(big)

Red swordtail Mollie-Rose
Black swordtail Mollie-Shadow
My Gouramis- Gore(male) and Ami(female)

..........................................and my pet turtle is Steve


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

> I was in chat yesterday with some folks (you know who you are...)




I have some names for my fish. The funniest are a set of guppies aptly named Briana Banks, Jenna Jameson, Amber Lynn and Peter North. 

I also have Cher and Madonna the 2 synos

Rebus and Siobhan the plecs

Wilma and Fred, Mulder and Scully, Dracula and Van Helsing the cories.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Only a few fish have names as of now.8)
Largest yoyo loach-Delta
Clown loach (alpha)-Doyle
Side-spot pattern variant clown loach-Spotty


----------



## Aquaticmoon (Nov 29, 2006)

I name all my fish Melvin. :lol:


----------



## bullseye69 (Jul 27, 2007)

only 2 fish have names one, the gold gourami is Butthead, and the common plec is Godzilla


----------



## The Trans Am Kid (Jun 25, 2007)

2 plecos- Bowser and King Kong
Corys- Yoshi, Smokey, and Bandit
Black Skirt - Catlyn
Other one - Bull


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

I've only ever named my Butterfly Fish - Hook. This is because the tip of his wing is acutely curved.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Before I had so many fish I used to name them. Now, no so much: bettas: Bruce, a white delta tail male, and Dan, a steel blue yellow butterfly halfmoon male. My big Bristlenosed Male is Cthulhu. My Clown Pleco is Mr. Pleakly. I have a sand loach named Groucho. Other than that, it's "The Fat Gold Gourami", "The Popeyed Male Cherry Barb", "The big yoyo", like that.



Julie said:


> I have some names for my fish. The funniest are a set of guppies aptly named Briana Banks, Jenna Jameson, Amber Lynn and Peter North.


I see what you're doing there.

tsk tsk. Mixing decades.

I had a female Guppy with a black tail I named Jeannie Pepper for the very same reason.

I think if I had a hedgehog, I'd name it Ron Jeremy.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

> I think if I had a hedgehog, I'd name it Ron Jeremy.


LOLOLOL!! Although yuck at the same time!


----------

